# Method in Structural Analysis



## STEEL MAN (Apr 26, 2011)

I starting studying for SE exams for Oct 2011, now in 246 struct problems book, it seems the solution used is consistent deformation for indeterminate structures. I was wondering if you used a different approach? this method has limitations, what do you suggest? im looking for a quick approach in analysis that would speed up calculation time, for analysis of:

beams?

trusses?

thanks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 27, 2011)

For beams I've always been more comfortable with moment distribution when dealing with indeterminate structures. Can't say that I've analyzed many indeterminate trusses and based on my experience with the test this past April, I wouldn't think you would need to worry about it because I don't see how they could ask that type of problem due to time constraints, even in the afternoon. If they did, I'm sure an approximate analysis such as analyzing the truss as a beam to get estimated loads would be acceptable, just like the Portal Frame method is acceptable for multi-level frames.

Good luck!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 27, 2011)

For the essay portions, you can use any method you want unless told otherwise in the problem statement.

The key point of these problems is how you rationalize the information given and form a solution.

With that said, I would pick two for frames and two for trusses. It really won't matter which you choose as long as you know how to use them properly.

I hope this helps.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Apr 28, 2011)

BLE

from NCEES SE Topics, it is 20% coered for structural analysis, so I pressume there would be a lot of indeterminate beam/frames and trusses but based on your feedback here trusses arent hardly covered.

Kevo,

I think yoour approach is reasonable two methods for each beam, frame and trusses I should be good at, this sounds reasonable I think I can do that.

Im trying to figure out the fastest way I can solve with each method due to time constraints and different types of structures mentioned.


----------

